# Spaying?



## ceopet (Sep 20, 2013)

I am curious to what eveyones thoughts are on spaying female hedgies. Is it worth the risk? Do they get health benefits from it? Like less chance of female type cancers? I know in female rats it lowers the risk of mamory tumors from 80% chance of getting them to about 4% chance of getting them if you do it before they are six months old. 

I am thinking of asking my vet to spay Petra but if I decide to go through with it I want to make sure the benefits outwiegh the risks of surgery. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Spaying as a preventative measure is becoming more common, so it's certainly something to consider. 

Pros:
- It does reduce the risk of uterine and ovarian cancers, which they are prone to
- It isn't considered a high risk surgery for an otherwise healthy hedgie
- Laser surgery is an option, which is safer than regular surgery (less blood, shorter recovery time)

Cons:
- The surgery itself may not be high risk, but there's still the risk of reaction to anesthesia, infection, inexperienced vet, etc.
- Cost (laser is typically more expensive)
- Recovery time - administering pain meds, keeping her away from the stitches, no wheeling

That's the extent of my knowledge on the subject (I have a male), but those pros and cons are a good place to start. I know Nancy and several others here have lots of experience with spayed hedgies, so maybe they can give you more detailed info.


----------



## sklock65 (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm not sure I would risk a surgery if it weren't necessary. If you are not breeding and don't plan to have her near any males I'm not sure there would be reason for it...?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ceopet (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks for that list! 

I am not planning on having her near any males or any other hedgie for that matter, I am considering because of possible health benefits, especially in regards to female cancers. I want her to have best life possible and if spaying could help reduce her risks of getting thoose cancers than I am all for it.


----------



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

Nancy seems to have the most experience and knowledge about this. Here are some other threads.

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/11-health/5034-spay-neuter.html

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/11-health/9215-spaying-costs.html

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/11-health/456-spaying.html

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/10-general-questions/21076-spaying-neutering-hedgies.html

I would be curious to hear more about costs. There isn't a lot in these threads, but the costs mentioned are far lower than what it would have cost to have Sophie spayed.

............................................................

Sophie was presenting considerable blood-in-urine and it was worsening. She got a full battery of examination and testing. Cystitis was initially suspected, and it is believed now that that was in fact the problem. Major diet and hydration changes were successful and she seems to be doing very well. Over a period of weeks, blood lessened, then ceased.

The text below is part of the correspondence with the vet during a period where Sophie was not improving and she was recommending a specialist in Charlotte for ultrasound and/or spay. Cost would have been a minimum of $1,000 and possibly considerably more (up to double). There was no guarantee that anything would be found. Or that anything could be healed. Or that the situation would not require more procedures and money.

Given the expense, and the, "We'll just have to see.", regarding results, I decided against. That wound up working out for the best for us. It was only a few weeks later that I began more serious experimenting with diet on my own - which led to improbably miraculous results.



> I heard from the specialist [Redacted]
> 
> She said that she would be worried at this point about a possible uterine tumor; she cited a 2011 article discussing the different types and that they are very common; she also reports that other urinary/kidney diseases like we discussed could be present, leading to blood in the urine- like cystitis, stone, or nephritis, tubular necrosis, glomerulosclerosis, infarcts, polycystic kidneys, neoplasia, and various glomerulonephropathies. (We treated for an infection- but this may have not been the underlying cause of her symptoms since they did not resolve with treatment). Dr. XXX recommends at this point an ultrasound, which can look at the reproductive tract as well as the urinary tract in a more 3d fashion (compared to xray). It's possible if they find a problem in the repro tract she will need to be spayed. If nothing significant is found that may repeat the urine culture.
> 
> ...


...............................................



> Spaying as a preventative measure is becoming more common, . . .


With hedgehogs? Do you have additional resources that discuss this? At the time (recent, this year), my research yielded little.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Whether to spay as a preventative is a difficult decision. Although minimal, there is always a risk with any surgery and we have to weigh that risk against the possibility of her getting a reproductive cancer. Spaying when young and healthy is always less risk than waiting until there are problems and a spay is a necessity. Also, they don't always have warning signs and sometimes we discover the tumour or uterine infection when it's too late. 

Laser surgery is usually a bit more expensive but is worth it. The surgery is faster, less blood loss and quicker healing. 

If you decide to go ahead with the surgery, there are a couple preparations that will help. Ensure that her cage can't be climbed. She won't be able to have her wheel for a while and sometimes they resort to climbing. Get her comfortable being syringe fed. She will be on pain meds afterward and her appetite might not be the best so having her used to being syringed will be much easier for both of you.


----------



## ceopet (Sep 20, 2013)

Nancy you are correct, It's not something I am taking lightly. The thought crossed my mind though because I know if I ever adopt female rats, I won't hessitate to get them spayed. They are much less easier stressed though than hedgies, they also heal amasingly fast, (I am not joking I've had a rat with a wound that went as deep as the muscle and a day later was healed!) and their after care not as intensive. I am really gonna mull this over for a while and read and re read all the information you guys have given me  

She is from a breeder, but not a breeder I know much about, so I mean her risks of cancer might be smaller anyway, but I don't know that for sure.


----------



## ceopet (Sep 20, 2013)

Also GoodandPlenty that conversation is a huge help!


----------

